# [OT] Kopiergeschütze PhotoCDs brennen



## PingpongRueppel (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

meine Frage liegt nicht direkt im Fotografischen Bereich, sondern eher in dem, was danach kommt.

Wie kann ich FotoCDs mit Kopierschutz brennen? Dabei geht es nicht um irgendwelches illegales Kopieren, sondern eher darum, selber seine Inhalte zu schützen. Wie erstelle ich also eine BilderCD mit Kopierschutz?


----------



## Joh (13. Juni 2005)

Da gibts meines Wissens nach keine vernünftigen Lösungen.
Bilder wirst du immer irgendwie kopieren können.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Juni 2005)

Photos schützt man in der Regel mit Digimark, dann braucht die CD keinen Kopierschutz da die Bilder selbst gesichert sind.
Ein eigener (guter) Kopierschutz kostet nämlich ordentlich


----------

